# Musk Ox and the Grizzly



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mother nature doing her thing:






Prudhoe Bay Alaska on the road to BP Amoco's Saltwater Treatment Plant. I have been there numerous times but never seen any Musk Ox.


----------

